# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [Vb6] Text Based Game

## omfgz

My First VB Text Based Game Its For People who Want Work with Rich Text Box This Game Is All Made From MSrt Nothing Else Simple Scripts and Stuff Very ez to under stand   :wave:  

Looking Forward for Comments

Updated This is Completed Game now!!!!!  :wave:  

Lost of New Features

Version 2.1 Added
-Fixed Crashes
-Added some stuff

*Features :*

More Users
More Jobs 
Mail Added
Events Added
Send Items and Money to Other User
Trading
Fight with other Players
Casino Games Improved
Account Options Added
Changes in Making $$$$$$$
New Items in Shop
Stealing from other PLayer
Nerve Added
Crimes Added

Download now tell me how can i improve!  :wave:

----------


## Hack

Moved To Games Programming CodeBank

----------


## omfgz

Game Updated :

Virson 2

----------


## omfgz

Any Comments?

----------


## omfgz

Version 2.0 Added!!!

*Features :*

More Users
More Jobs 
Mail Added
Events Added
Send Items and Money to Other User
Trading
Fight with other Players
Casino Games Improved
Account Options Added
Changes in Making $$$$$$$
New Items in Shop
Stealing from other PLayer
Nerve Added
Crimes Added

Download now tell me how can i improve!  :wave:

----------


## totaly

This is deffinetly the best offline text best game ive ever seen, im comparing to the ones on psc.

----------


## vbnewbier

Can your game go Online???

----------


## singularis

Next time can you zip it! I don't have WinRar!

----------


## Chadp15

Here's the .zip for the latest version of his btw really nice game

----------


## singularis

Not bad, it crashed when I clicked 'other items' I lost my character  :Frown:

----------


## omfgz

lmao lol huge bump  :Wink:  posted this like last year i think lol anyways i made a new version of it now... will post that when i have time and thx for comments =D

----------


## metalmidget

New version would be good. The game often encounters errors. Sometimes it crashes, sometimes not.

----------


## omfgz

Ok Just updated .... fixed some crashes... and stuff changed GUI and stuff added

v2.1

----------


## KMDcomp

Where's the download?  I want to give it a try :Big Grin:

----------


## metalmidget

It's in the first post. People often update their files in the first post, rather than upload a new file- that way people reading the thread for the first time don't download the wrong file first.

----------


## psychotomus

you spelt equipment wrong =)


Can you even level yet? How does the brave work? How often do you get it back?

----------


## omfgz

lol i spelt alot of things wrong in the program.... alot.. didnt really pay attention to spellings... anyways yes u can lvl if u fight some 1 u get exp once u reach 1000 exp u lvl up....and what is brave?

----------


## dyl911

how do you download beacause its not working theres just loads of broken files

----------


## patplays852

All i get is a bunch of .txt files, and like one .ico file... no .vb files that i can compile

----------

